# Alarm System Not Working Correctly



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

In my house I have an alarm system which has its own phone line for the monitoring. Recently I have been getting trouble messages that there is a communications error. I have called the alarm company, they walk me through the testing procedure and it passes the communications self test. I have also checked the line outside in the network interface and it always works there too. There's a nightly self test procedure which dials out in the middle of the night which sometimes fails (about once a month) and then I receive the error message and a call the next morning informing me that the communications test failed.

How can I troubleshoot this? I figure that the error is either caused by a problem with the telco's network or the alarm system itself however I can't find a problem with either and I don't really want to place a service call on the alarm system if it was actually a problem with the telco.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Is there a lot of noise on the line the alarm uses? Plug the line into a good phone and call your home land line and listen to the ring tone, should be clear and static free. Make sure the line plugs contacts aren't turning dark, if they are your getting a short from bad connection. 

Can you turn off the auto check and do it manually at a different time of day? Doing it a different time of day will eliminate monitor server conflicts like bottle neck (a bunch of different alarms calling at the same time), or if the server is running maintenance scans...


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

I called my home phone line and there is no noise. It just fails the auto check once a month, but otherwise it's fine. The monitoring company expects it to call in; they call me if it fails. It wouldn't be possible to turn that off and I'd assume they would have server time available since they are expecting the daily call. Is it possible that the modem is failing and that it works only most of time time?


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

threephi said:


> Is it possible that the modem is failing and that it works only most of time time?


Yes is possible, and for any component in the system as well. Does this happen only one time a month? As opposed to how many times a month it works fine???


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

It calls in every day at around 9:00A.M. and the monitoring service will call me if they don't receive my call by 10:00A.M. It works most of the time, but fails roughly once a month.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

That to me sounds like a server or the phone lines going through some kind of regular scheduled maintenance that interrupts the phone call being as how it happens only once a month at a regular interval.


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

It did correctly call in to report the real alarm over Christmas which was. . . um, my fault. I think I will keep count of exactly when this error occurs. Honestly, I think it might happen _exactly_ once a month.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Good idea to keep a accurate record, that way you can point the finger at the right problem...


----------



## George_Roberts (Apr 7, 2011)

In the last two houses I've had, we have had constant various problems with our alarms. In the last house I just disabled everything and bought a wireless system. 

Right now we're in a Centex home, and are having unusual problems - there are intermittent 'alarm' conditions throughout the system; it thinks the door is open, then the window, etc. Doesn't happen constantly but when it does it happens 5-10 times in a row. I think I've narrowed it down to a panel, but I have my wireless system so I'm just turning this one off too. No more good installers these days??

I'm using a Simplisafe system - covers all the main entries/windows downstairs, via cellular, which is cheaper than landline monitoring (in San Antonio at least)


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

The land-line is required in my situation. I am required by law to have a fire alarm system monitored via a land-line which is part of this system.


----------



## richard76 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi. I agree that you have to keep track record when the errors occurs. Do call your service provider for them to solve your concern. Good luck.


----------

